# Best Balls recommendations



## jwylie (Jun 17, 2019)

I started using Tennis balls when Jack first came to live with. I had them on hand. I knew that regular tennis balls are not good for a dog. Too abrasive is my understanding. I didn't expect Jack to be so influenced by the ball. It quickly became a better reward than food rewards. I collected and disposed of all Tennis balls and started looking for a pet-safe alternative. I have tried all kinds of tennis ball look-alikes but then don't bounce the same and generally pop with a few jaws crunches. I have bought a bunch of chuck it balls and he is ok with those but really still not a big fan, they are a bit small. You can tell he is not a fan when I throw it and he runs to it, around it and back to me without it. lol He will go get it if I request, it but it is certainly his way of telling me he does not like it. I would love to find him a ball he loves and I can stock up. Kinda felt particularly bad when he nose led him to the bag of tennis balls .. had to get them out of the house lol got to love the nose 

Needless to say, there are many choices and I have purchased many. I thought perhaps I might be able to get some recommendations on dog safe balls before I resort to additional shots in the dark. Thanks!


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

jwylie said:


> I started using Tennis balls when Jack first came to live with. I had them on hand. I knew that regular tennis balls are not good for a dog. Too abrasive is my understanding. I didn't expect Jack to be so influenced by the ball. It quickly became a better reward than food rewards. I collected and disposed of all Tennis balls and started looking for a pet-safe alternative. I have tried all kinds of tennis ball look-alikes but then don't bounce the same and generally pop with a few jaws crunches. I have bought a bunch of chuck it balls and he is ok with those but really still not a big fan, they are a bit small. You can tell he is not a fan when I throw it and he runs to it, around it and back to me without it. lol He will go get it if I request, it but it is certainly his way of telling me he does not like it. I would love to find him a ball he loves and I can stock up. Kinda felt particularly bad when he nose led him to the bag of tennis balls .. had to get them out of the house lol got to love the nose
> 
> Needless to say, there are many choices and I have purchased many. I thought perhaps I might be able to get some recommendations on dog safe balls before I resort to additional shots in the dark. Thanks!



I have not found a ball as good as a plain old Wilson tennis ball. The cheap ones don't bounce and fall apart way too easily. We covet a single tennis ball, Daisy and I play after I finish the barn work, but like Ellie's golf balls (she can hold three!) they are only for play and then get put away down at hubby's shop. If she doesn't bring it to me or decides to go and chew it, it gets put away and the game is over. We do have other balls, 2 that are kindof neat, you can stuff food in them but they are heavier than I can throw them well and for quiet chewing time in the house. But a yellow tennis ball rules the world.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Tennis balls of any kind will wear down your dog's teeth! You may not notice it right away, but a dog that frequently plays with tennis balls WILL show considerable wear on the teeth by 3 or 4 yrs of age!

My dog likes Chuck it balls that have holes in both ends. They're chewier than the regular Chuck it balls, and they whistle when thrown. A larger, and very tough ball she has comes from ruffwear.com

https://ruffwear.com/collections/dog-toys/products/gnawt-a-rock-dog-treat-dispenser


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We’ve use tennis balls, various chuck it balls, but mine (all 4 gsds) love Orbee “diamond plate” or the Orbee “world ball”. My dogs have ripped off the continents off of the world ball quickly, however the ball itself is still intact and it’s a favorite.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't use anything that doesn't have a string or a hole in it. I prefer the Julius K9 balls because the string is easier on my hands. And you can really whip those balls or the Gappay balls with the string so they have to run long distances.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

I envision smacking myself in the chops while winging it around my head like a mace/flail.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

These are the best for me you buy them by the dozen. Sometimes you can find them second hand. There are two sizes. 
https://www.amazon.com/Jugs-Sting-F...EF733XBV2PJTQ7V7P&refRID=4R9EF733XBV2PJTQ7V7P


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

My prior GSD used to like these Slingshot Balls:

Pro Ball Go-Frrr Slingshot-Action Dog Fetch Toy, Double Play Kit ​https://www.amazon.com/Go-Frrr-Slingshot-Action-Double-Medium-Colors/dp/B0002I0LN6?th=1​The squeak & light balls referenced below are a favorite for my current 14-month GSD . They bounce well. I have used these mostly in the house, for a game I call "balls on the wall in the halls". As an alternative to playing outside, I bounce several of these balls on the hall walls & between the hall & kitchen. I haven't figured it out, but Cassie hasn't destroyed any of these balls, and I leave them laying around and available for play (in multiple sizes). The lights have a limited life, but they still bounce & squeak, after the light fails. She generally gives more attention to the smaller ones., for some reason. I've tried various outdoor ball games (with other types of balls), but Cassie hasn't shown much enthusiasm yet. At some point, I may take some of the Squeak & Light balls outside. With shorter days & bad weather ahead, I'll likely reserve these balls for indoor play.
Gnawsome Squeak & Light LED Ball Dog Toy​https://www.chewy.com/gnawsome-squeak-light-led-ball-dog/dp/166238​


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I accidentally learned what Crios and Seiran go crazy over. We bought a few rubber treat balls, to keep them active when I was just out of surgery. The kids opened them, and they went nutzo. No treats were in the ball, and we’ve used them as high value toys ever since. There are a ton on Amazon, different sizes as well. They love the nubby one most, but the other two are still high value toys for them as well. Can’t link to amazon, I use the app, but here is a pic.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cvamoca said:


> I envision smacking myself in the chops while winging it around my head like a mace/flail.


Don't do that. LOL Imagine it like skipping rocks


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

One morning when emptying my clothes dryer I found Nitro's old kong squeaker ball (not recommended) in my clothes dryer, wall mounted at eye level, while Nitro had a chewed out nobbly clothes dryer ball in his possession. I have no idea on how he made the switch. 

I recommend these:

https://www.amazon.com/ROGZ-Grinz-T...s&qid=1570570176&sprefix=grinz,aps,454&sr=8-4

https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Dog-O...id=1570570083&sprefix=orbee+sq,aps,433&sr=8-2



















n


https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Dog-O...id=1570570083&sprefix=orbee+sq,aps,433&sr=8-2


https://www.amazon.com/ROGZ-Grinz-T...s&qid=1570570176&sprefix=grinz,aps,454&sr=8-4


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Tennis balls not only wear down the teeth, they are also just the right size to be a choking hazard for dogs the size of GSDs and goldens!! DO NOT USE TENNIS BALLS!!

https://iheartdogs.com/10-most-common-items-dogs-choke-on/

My favourite ball is the Chuck It ball with the holes in it. The holes allow the dog to breathe if the ball gets stuck in its throat, and I can string a rope through the holes so I can throw it harder, and use it to play tug with the dog.

The rope also makes it easier and safer to retrieve if the dog tries to swallow it!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the green Starmark balls, I use the large size. It has holes so you can string a rope through it or buy on with one on it already, they are also squishy which a lot of dogs seem to like. They also seem pretty durable as well. https://www.chewy.com/starmark-treat-dispensing-chew-ball/dp/45447


For throwing distance I like the hard rubber balls with a hole through the center. They will go far without too much effort. https://www.dogsportgear.com/RedLine-K9-Large-EURO-Rubber-Loop-Handle-Ball-_p_1662.html


I also have a variety of chuckit balls and use the large size. They came out with a sort of woven ball so dogs can breath easier, but likely wouldn't with stand much chewing. https://www.chewy.com/chuckit-breathe-right-fetch-ball-dog/dp/172252


----------



## jwylie (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you all for your Suggestions! Time for some online ball shopping! NaughtyNibbler! OMG! We play the same game .. balls in the halls, and on all the walls! bahahah!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

My dogs have loved the horses' Jolly Balls, and I just bought the new dog a 10" Jolly Ball and she loves it.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo loves the Chuck-it balls and they don't break or wear down his teeth!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

jwylie said:


> Thank you all for your Suggestions! Time for some online ball shopping! NaughtyNibbler! OMG! We play the same game .. balls in the halls, and on all the walls! bahahah!


It's a life saver, when the weather is bad or it's not a good time for outside play. After I initiate the game, she sometimes amuses herself with finding the balls that roll in corners of the kitchen. She likes to make them squeak,


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If you are just wanting a ball that is going to be mainly thrown as opposed to a ball on a string, Kong make a very durable ball that is very bouncy and large enough that it won't get stuck in your dog's throat which can very easily happen with something the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Dunkirk said:


> One morning when emptying my clothes dryer I found Nitro's old kong squeaker ball (not recommended) in my clothes dryer, wall mounted at eye level, while Nitro had a chewed out nobbly clothes dryer ball in his possession. I have no idea on how he made the switch.


Hilarious and mysterious!

We used to give our dog our used old tennis balls to play with, and I found a HALF lying on the ground. I was relieved to find the other half lying not far away...but, stopped giving him the old tennis balls after that! I realized that he can easily puncture/bite through/break them.

His favorite is also those nubby Gnawsome squeaking balls...the only ball he'll play Fetch with more than once.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The large Chuck-It balls that are blue with orange designs are too big to get stuck and choke a large dog. The smaller ones are the same size as tennis balls. They are expensive so only buy them if you aren't going to lose them.


I looked them up and both kinds of Chuck It balls, both orange with blue and blue with orange, come in large sizes, but I've only found the blue ones at Petco in large.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I also use the large chuckit balls for my big dog.

The yellow foam starmark ball on a rope is popular here.

The green chewball by starmark also popular and you can get it on a rope from one store but I can't think of the name right this second. Dont bother with chewy's version on a rope, it will break day 1. Get it on a leather strap. These green balls are easy to rip up if your dog is into that.

Planet Dog balls are somewhat down on the list here...except for the lab who loves to tear the continents off.

Cuz toys are very popular and come in a large size that is safe. They can chew the feet off but otherwise it will last a long time.

Ruff Dawg balls are indestructible but solid and hard and they scare me sometimes with dogs trying to catch them in the air, am afraid of broken teeth. Not nearly as popular but truly indestructible.

This from interviewing all of my boarders in the past year plud my own dogs ?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Full Grip Gear or k9 tactical...that's the store that has all the good balls and they can put them on different types of straps. You can get the green Starmark ball on a leather strap


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I hate to be a big downer here but please, please be careful with the balls. We lost Buck last week when he inhaled the ball he was running around the yard with. We jumped in the truck but we are 20 miles from a vet and did not make it in time. It was a hard rubber one, the size of the blue and orange chuck it balls. Sorry, I'm still not ready to deal with the loss just yet, except to say watch them carefully.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Buckelke said:


> I hate to be a big downer here but please, please be careful with the balls. We lost Buck last week when he inhaled the ball he was running around the yard with. We jumped in the truck but we are 20 miles from a vet and did not make it in time. It was a hard rubber one, the size of the blue and orange chuck it balls. Sorry, I'm still not ready to deal with the loss just yet, except to say watch them carefully.


I am so sorry for your loss. This is a big fear of mine because my male is a big dog and he has a big throat. 

I think all the balls I suggested come in different sizes and I buy the largest size for my male. I also keep only the largest sizes out for my boarders because I'd rather a small dog not be able to pick one ip than a big one choke.

The smallest "regular" chuckit ball looks like a cat toy next to my big male. I never let him have a ball that size


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

When in doubt, drill it out. Even balls with holes in them to allow a rope can go down the wrong way and still disable the dog from breathing. I panicked once when Crios managed to get a smaller ball lodged towards his throat, I called the vet in a panic and he said to cover his eyes, sit on him, and drill a hole through the ball. I know it sounds extreme, but it really did work. As soon as I started drilling the hole, it moved the ball enough that Crios was able to hack it out. This wasn’t done in lieu of a vet trip, just an emergency solution until the vet could get to us. Our vet at the time was an equine vet, and always came to us. I’ve found that equine vets have more out of the box solutions and treatment options than regular small breed vets employ. Ive known this vet since I was a wee thing though, I’d probably question anyone else that recommended this.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All pretty much mentioned -Favorite ball is the large or extra large chuck it glow ball with the hole. It is light and not abrasive on the teeth. the other one that is light is the star mark foam ball with rope . Good for teeth non abrasive 
https://www.chewy.com/starmark-swin...MI1YTnw-KQ5QIVCJ6fCh14RwytEAQYAiABEgJccfD_BwE

Anything in the water I like the chuck it bumper the best it collects the least amount of water. 
https://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Glow...w+balls+extra+large&qid=1570679078&sr=8-2&th=

https://www.chewy.com/chuckit-amphi...MIpPGl--SQ5QIVh56fCh3kQA3nEAQYAiABEgKb8PD_BwE


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Jchrest said:


> I accidentally learned what Crios and Seiran go crazy over. We bought a few rubber treat balls, to keep them active when I was just out of surgery. The kids opened them, and they went nutzo. No treats were in the ball, and we’ve used them as high value toys ever since. There are a ton on Amazon, different sizes as well. They love the nubby one most, but the other two are still high value toys for them as well. Can’t link to amazon, I use the app, but here is a pic.


These! The middle ones, I have 2 of these! The orange is an alternative to the tennis ball, but it's heavier and I notice it after 100,000,000,000 throws... (no chuckit here, maybe in the winter though). I bowl it down the driveway, but if it rains...it floats and Daisy plays in it. 

She'll drown herself in water. 

I know tennis balls are not good for their teeth, so they were for throwing only. Or was, we lost our one Wilson ball apparently...so it's back to these. 

We used to have the coolest toy for Ellie it would bounce like crazy. We've been looking for it for years, she lost it somewhere on or off 3 acres, we've searched every inch of pasture. Can't recall it's name and never saw another. Was shaped sort of like a kid's jacks only 3 sided I believe. Great toy, bright orange.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

https://legacyk9gear.com/shop?olsPage=products/klin-soccer-ball


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

For the ball on a rope, do you use it for tug or fetch or both. Great thread, got my Amazon cart full with $80 worth of ball toys recommended in this thread.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> For the ball on a rope, do you use it for tug or fetch or both. Great thread, got my Amazon cart full with $80 worth of ball toys recommended in this thread.


We use it for both tug, and to throw. It’s my girls favorite toy to play with the dogs because it’s easier for them to throw than a regular ball, but not so far as a chuck-it stick would allow. Just be sure your dog has a solid “out” or “drop it” in place, otherwise you’re stuck in a never ending tug battle. We have chuck-it rope balls in various sizes, some pup size and some adult size. They also love carrying around and playing with Jolly Balls.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

A ball on a rope is designed to use to train competition obedience. It is a reinforcer that can be dropped from under the armpit when heeling and can be used to build drive by teasing the dog and giving him misses by holding the string and making fast prey movements with the ball. After the dog gets the reinforcement, the string can be used to play tug to keep the dog engaged.
Here is a link to my favorite training toy that can also be used for pets just to throw and play tug.
https://www.fordogtrainers.com/fren...training-8-8-3-inch-20-20-7-cm-in-size-p-5434


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A ball on a rope makes for a great reward whether you are just training, or sports or working. I like it when I practice nose works or agility or a reward for any training really- as it is a ball is the ultimate reward for Max and I can use the ball on a rope. It’s more like a ball drop then catch and then some tug and onward instead of a full game of fetch. It has to be put away - or those ropes get chewn off.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Frisco19 said:


> For the ball on a rope, do you use it for tug or fetch or both. Great thread, got my Amazon cart full with $80 worth of ball toys recommended in this thread.


If you buy it, it's your ball. You can do anything you want with it. :wink2:

I throw it, tug with it, use it like a leash. Last night, they just ran around the cornfield with them in their mouths.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> A ball on a rope is designed to use to train competition obedience. It is a reinforcer that can be dropped from under the armpit when heeling and can be used to build drive by teasing the dog and giving him misses by holding the string and making fast prey movements with the ball. After the dog gets the reinforcement, the string can be used to play tug to keep the dog engaged.
> Here is a link to my favorite training toy that can also be used for pets just to throw and play tug.
> https://www.fordogtrainers.com/fren...training-8-8-3-inch-20-20-7-cm-in-size-p-5434


Thanks Chip, I'll get that as soon as he is done teething. I play light tug with him right now, but I can't wait to go full tug with him. Don't want to screw up his teeth. I'll have to pull out the Mike Ellis video on ball on a rope.



Jenny720 said:


> A ball on a rope makes for a great reward whether you are just training, or sports or working. I like it when I practice nose works or agility or a reward for any training really- as it is a ball is the ultimate reward for Max and I can use the ball on a rope. It’s more like a ball drop then catch and then some tug and onward instead of a full game of fetch. It has to be put away - or those ropes get chewn off.


Thanks, this is also a good reminder to put some toys away. I have gotten into the habit of leaving everything out. He enjoys them all, but I should save a few high value ones for reward.



Jax08 said:


> If you buy it, it's your ball. You can do anything you want with it. :wink2:
> 
> I throw it, tug with it, use it like a leash. Last night, they just ran around the cornfield with them in their mouths.


:grin2: You're right, it's my ball!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Be careful with the rope ball. Jupiter jumped up and bit my hand, accidentally, I think, and I had to go to the doctor when it got infected. And it hurt and made a large hole and bled a lot, too. He ended up getting reported to Animal Control and had home quarantine for two weeks.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

That is why you don't tell the doctor your dog bit you and just say you don't know whose dog it was. I broke up a dog fight between two of my dogs and got a bite that got infected, but the physician had enough sense not to report it to Animal Control. Maybe it is a law in some places. In your case, the bite had zero to do with a potentially dangerous dog.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Unless they have laws that require rabies treatment on humans when said animal is not found to test. It is mandatory in some states, so I’d look into that before claiming it wasn’t your dog!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah, I'm in Arizona and I don't know the law about rabies. I might think hard about claiming I ran into a nail or something next time.

But either way, IMO that ball on a rope is dangerous, at least with Jupiter. Jupiter goes after it too hard. He's very powerful and infection or not, I'm a working guitarist and need all of my fingers.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought some of these (size Large) after hearing all the tragedies of dogs who choked on balls. 

https://www.chewy.com/chuckit-breathe-right-fetch-ball-dog/dp/172250

They do allow the dog to breathe, BUT tiny stones get wedged into them, and one of my dogs ended up ingesting a bunch of pebbles. They came out ok, but it was enough of a problem that I only use them in big grassy areas or in the water. 

They're great so far for the puppy (but not in gravely areas).


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

CactusWren said:


> Yeah, I'm in Arizona and I don't know the law about rabies. I might think hard about claiming I ran into a nail or something next time.
> 
> But either way, IMO that ball on a rope is dangerous, at least with Jupiter. Jupiter goes after it too hard. He's very powerful and infection or not, I'm a working guitarist and need all of my fingers.


 Actually, your idea of attributing the injury to something other than a dog makes much more sense. It becomes an issue if you have an aggressive dog because there are limits on the number of bites a dog has before he has to be put down. Using the ball on a string is a learned skill just like playing the guitar and just like with playing the guitar, some people are naturally more talented than others.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A ball on a rope may be dangerous to a person if the dog hasn't been taught to target. Personally, I'll take a bite that was my own fault over a dead dog with a ball lodged in his throat. To each their own.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I am looking at two punctured fingernails right now and a small hole in one finger. It is just part of the deal.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I am looking at two punctured fingernails right now and a small hole in one finger. It is just part of the deal.


Been there, done that. And when they are doing so well at training you just let the blood run until they finish. :rofl:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I am looking at two punctured fingernails right now and a small hole in one finger. It is just part of the deal.





Jax08 said:


> Been there, done that. And when they are doing so well at training you just let the blood run until they finish. :rofl:



Haha I have nice scars on my thumb and index finger from Kimber. Right down to the bone. The best part is it happened while I was warming her up for a trial in Alaska haha. So we got to do our OB with blood dripping everywhere.


----------

